# Collector metal thoughts?



## a11051605 (Oct 27, 2017)

So for refining gold and silver *ORE* I understand the classic process of using lead/litharge as your collector metal and then coupling with bone ash to take and absorb the lead. Process is pretty clear as far as molten lead alloying with other PM's and then later being absorbed and leaving behind the PM's. 

My question is that all my research and books only talk about the lead approach but I have seen people online talking about using silver, copper or zinc as a collector metal and I was wondering if any of you could shed more light into this? Pro's and cons or the different approaches and how they maybe compare to lead? Also any reading material or websites would be appreciated and yes I did do searches on this forum and the internet both before I posted this and couldn't find much, just a shadowy mention of other metals being used but no real meat and potatoes of the processes.

From what iv gathered on my own copper is added as a powder or fine wire and later the slag button is treated to electrolytic process to pull copper out and drop out PM's into the slime?

Silver maybe the same approach or using nitric acid to take out silver leaving the PM's?

Zinc is maybe retorted out leaving behind the PM's? Could a mercury retort on steroids do this same task just with Zinc vapor instead of mercury?

Any way just some thoughts and no real concrete info. Also would be nice to mention the cost benefit of the different approaches. I kind of suspect for the average small scale individual or company that lead my still be king?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi,

Pleae read the following thread, to find out your answer and more.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=23680&hilit=Smelting

Kj


----------



## a11051605 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, lots of great info contained In that post. Do you know of any books that deal with using silver or copper as a collector? Again all my books only mention lead.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 29, 2017)

a11051605 said:


> Also would be nice to mention the cost benefit of the different approaches. I kind of suspect for the average small scale individual or company that lead my still be king?



It's going to depend on the makeup of your ore.

Lots of copper as well? Just silver and gold? 

Lead is dangerous...the lead is boiled off, not just absorbed by the cupel. You have to have ventillation that collects it, and you have to pay to have the cupels hauled off as hazardous waste.


----------



## im1badpup1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi if you watch the different parts to this guys videos he smelts using different collector metals and has results analysed comparatively. It may not directly answer your questions but its so closely related you should find good information contained https://youtu.be/ko608Ti7lcs

This is his different collector metals
https://youtu.be/jRDF6QpJiCE


----------

